# Youth Pheasant hunt next year.



## Todd Reber (Nov 6, 2005)

I really injoyed taken my boy out this year on the youth pheasant hunt, I  noticed on next years No.Dak calender the youth pheasant hunt is not on there. Does any one no if the will continue this or was it a one time deal.


----------



## upland420 (Dec 27, 2004)

The hunting season and proclaimation dont get finalized till the summer prior to the season. The powers that be will have to evaluate all the factors before they decide on issues like bag limits and youth seasons. If enough folks felt it was a good thing Im sure it will return.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

Last Legislative session there was a bill introduced for a youth Pheasant season. It had a few problems and died. One of the reasons it died was because North Dakota Game and Fish can set a youth pheasant season without it being a law.

I would expect them to carry on the season.

This is from the NDGF web-site explaining the new youth Pheasant season.




> Legally licensed youth (residents and nonresidents) 12 through 16 years of age may hunt pheasants statewide on October 1 and October 2, 2005.


Bob


----------



## djleye (Nov 14, 2002)

Man Bob, they must see some non-flyers that early in the season. Not trying to start any controversy, just an observation. I am all for youth seasons!!!!


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

I had probabaly my 2nd best pheasant hunt in my life at Youth Weekend down here in SD i shot so many shells i swear my shotgun was going to break!


----------

